# Lowrance Hook Reveal vs. Garmin Striker VIVID 7sv vs. Humminbird Helix?



## zuren (Jun 10, 2021)

I should soon be in the market for a 5-7" color depth finder with side imaging and GPS. I do not need networking, but it the unit has it - great. This is going in a 14' tiller-steer utility fishing boat, so the unit will be very close to me. I'm trying to understand my options while balancing size and cost.

This is my first venture into side imaging, and it looks like if I REALLY want side imaging, a 7" screen is roughly the minimum (with the HELIX 5 as the exception). I fish A LOT of shallow inland lakes so I figure side imaging would be useful. From what I understand, a wider screen is better with side imaging. 

I'm comparing/contrasting these models:


Garmin Striker VIVID 7sv - https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/739042/pn/010-02553-00
Lowrance HOOK Reveal 7 Tripleshot - https://www.lowrance.com/lowrance/type/fishfinders-chartplotters/hook-reveal-7-tripleshot-us-inland#prl_specifications
Humminbird Helix 5 - https://humminbird.johnsonoutdoors.com/fish-finders/helix/helix-5-chirp-si-gps-g2
Humminbird Helix 7 CHIRP MEGA SI GPS G3 - https://humminbird.johnsonoutdoors.com/fish-finders/helix/helix-7-chirp-mega-si-gps-g3

I have no brand loyalty, so if there is something I should add to the list, please let me know. 

The Lowrance Hook Reveal 7 TripleShot w/ US Inland maps seems like a lot of fish finder for the price (currently on sale at Cabelas, and a $100 rebate). Any experience with this unit? Can this unit be upgraded later with the C-Map Contour+ chip (I'm not seeing that it can)? The same unit with CMap jumps to about $750, so I'm trying to understand the features and possibilities with this model.

Thanks for any real world testimonials on any of the models I mentioned, or others I didn't!


----------



## NautiBuoys (Jun 10, 2021)

I’d add the Garmin ECHOMAP UHD 73sv Fish Finder/Chartplotter Combo’s to your list to consider. Lots of places are closing them out for relatively short money. They have what you want: GPS, side view, 7” screen plus come pre-loaded with U.S. lakes. I have the previous model to this (the Plus model) and more than happy with it.


----------



## zuren (Jun 11, 2021)

NautiBuoys said:


> I’d add the Garmin ECHOMAP UHD 73sv Fish Finder/Chartplotter Combo’s to your list to consider. Lots of places are closing them out for relatively short money. They have what you want: GPS, side view, 7” screen plus come pre-loaded with U.S. lakes. I have the previous model to this (the Plus model) and more than happy with it.



Hi NB -

Thanks for this! I hadn't considered the ECHOMAPs because they seemed too expensive and had not seen the 7" SV unit. Cabela's had the 73sv on sale, and there appears to be a $200 rebate. My luck over the past 1+ year is that I see something I like, I wait to think on it, then it's gone, so I pulled the trigger! If I come away from this for under $300, that would be great.

Cabela's did have a different ECHOMAP UHD 73sv listed at $800, but it had the GT56 transducer vs. the GT54 of the one I bought. Is the GT56 just the newer generation transducer? I guess it doesn't matter to me; I'm going from an early-2000s grayscale finder to this ECHOMAP so I'm expecting to be blown away by the difference.

Thanks again!


----------



## NautiBuoys (Jun 11, 2021)

The GT 56 transducer is the newer transducer and from some of the UTube comparisons I have seen (56 vs 54), there is definitely some improvement. Is it worth the extra money? Up to you to say; they are not giving those transducers away. I would suggest after you used yours for a bit, to check your unit is at the latest/greatest software level. I bought mine from a big box store and was ecstatic about it. Then I saw I was a couple of rev levels behind and upgraded. Unbelieve improvement!


----------



## MrGiggles (Jun 14, 2021)

If you can wait, I would until we get another black friday deal on the 93SV. For the past couple years they have been $599, there is nothing else that comes close in terms of bang for your buck. 

9" touch screen, SI/DI/GPS, livescope compatibility, and preloaded maps.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jun 15, 2021)

I would rule out any 5" size units. They look ok on display but once you get on the water and are trying to view them from different positions/angles and with the sun on them they are hard to see. 7" is the absolute minimum I would go and with the way fishfinders are evolving you can get some great deals on 9" models, which is what I would recommend.


----------



## Wallyc (Jun 17, 2021)

My money? Helix 7 mega si. Hummingbird has the best side imaging hands down.
In 455 kHz frequency range I can see 100 ft left or right in 2 ft of water. Only down fall with a 7 is composite di in other words no real di . The unit makes a di out of si.
The money comes in with screen size. With h b the bigger they get the more feature rich they become.


----------



## coosa (Jun 26, 2021)

zuren said:


> NautiBuoys said:
> 
> 
> > I’d add the Garmin ECHOMAP UHD 73sv Fish Finder/Chartplotter Combo’s to your list to consider. Lots of places are closing them out for relatively short money. They have what you want: GPS, side view, 7” screen plus come pre-loaded with U.S. lakes. I have the previous model to this (the Plus model) and more than happy with it.
> ...




If you haven't bought one yet, BPS has them on sale, and the good thing is that they actually have some in stock. It has been really hard to find one lately. I have been right where you are and been looking for something to replace the 3.5" Striker that came with my boat. I got one of these and it's a big improvement. I wanted a 9" model, but they are $1100 vs 450 for these while on sale. I am just a recreational fisherman and am happy with this one.
https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/garmin-echomap-uhd-73sv-fish-finderchartplotter-combo


----------



## zuren (Jun 27, 2021)

coosa said:


> zuren said:
> 
> 
> > NautiBuoys said:
> ...



I grabbed one of 7sv units when it was on sale. I'm still in the process of mounting it. Too many projects at the moment...


----------

